# Buy american



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Buy American !​




*

*​
*S&W .44 magnum accident*




*A guy came into our department the other day to ask a favor. He had a S&W 629 (44 Mag.) that he wanted to dispose of after a mishap at the range. He said there was a loud bang **when he tested his new load** and the gun smacked him in the forehead, leaving a nice gash. When the tweety birds cleared, this is what he saw......

Bet he never uses **Chinese made Ammo** again!*



​​

​







​

​







​

​







​ 








​


--


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are some pics that On a call emailed to me, I'll let him post his thoughts and comments.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Those are some pics that On a call emailed to me, I'll let him post his thoughts and comments.


 Almost the same pic's. as the Bear campsite.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not able to view pics. They appear as little red Xs.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Awww man....youall would like this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats wierd they were there last night after I posted them. It's eeerrrie ! OK now they appear to be back, at least on my computer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is what happens to me too....they disappear CHRIS !!!!!!!! Whats up big guy ??? is it us ...or just me


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Lets try this again !

Buy American !​





*

*​
*S&W .44 magnum accident*




*A guy came into our department the other day to ask a favor. He had a S&W 629 (44 Mag.) that he wanted to dispose of after a mishap at the range. He said there was a loud bang **when he tested his new load** and the gun smacked him in the forehead, leaving a nice gash. When the tweety birds cleared, this is what he saw......

Bet he never uses **Chinese made Ammo** again!*



​​

​







​

​







​

​







​ 








​


--


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Third times a charm.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhh...I see you now you know my frustration !! Pain in the butt huh. I am not sure if you can see the photos I put up here too ?? But I can still this morning. But the other day I could see what I posted for a couple days...but you guys could not ??

Anyhow...thank you YD.

Looks like nice weather this weekend ! Rainy and cooler good garden weather ...just picked a bucket of beans heading to the freezer soon.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thingings bad dreams are made of.Glad to see ya posting your pics now OAC.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

boy if that aint some typing. well i am outta here try get head refocused.good day


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

aww it is ok...have another coffee and it will get better !!! Yeah...I am thinking someone tried toooooo hot of loads ???

I tried and tried to load photos....I had/have alot of stuff I wanted to share...now perhaps I can ?


----------

